# Mid Continent Railway Museum



## Linda T (Apr 28, 2012)

I just found out they have 8 cars all built by Barney Smith (my 3rd great grandfather was one of the corporate founders!) I saw back in 08 on this forum there was some talk of flooding there and was wondering two things. One -- do they still have the cars, and 2-- how close are they to the Amtrak station? I'm really excited and looking forward to marking Wisconsin off my list of states not visited AND having visited some cars that my ancestors had built. I probably won't do this till next year, but you know what they say... book early! :giggle:


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 28, 2012)

Linda T said:


> I just found out they have 8 cars all built by Barney Smith (my 3rd great grandfather was one of the corporate founders!) I saw back in 08 on this forum there was some talk of flooding there and was wondering two things. One -- do they still have the cars, and 2-- how close are they to the Amtrak station? I'm really excited and looking forward to marking Wisconsin off my list of states not visited AND having visited some cars that my ancestors had built. I probably won't do this till next year, but you know what they say... book early! :giggle:


If you are going to Wisconsin, consider this *Rail Museum*. It is worth the trip.


----------



## Linda T (Apr 28, 2012)

MrFSS said:


> Linda T said:
> 
> 
> > I just found out they have 8 cars all built by Barney Smith (my 3rd great grandfather was one of the corporate founders!) I saw back in 08 on this forum there was some talk of flooding there and was wondering two things. One -- do they still have the cars, and 2-- how close are they to the Amtrak station? I'm really excited and looking forward to marking Wisconsin off my list of states not visited AND having visited some cars that my ancestors had built. I probably won't do this till next year, but you know what they say... book early! :giggle:
> ...


Cool, I just emailed them to see if they have any Barney cars. I can't seem to find what they have in the way of rolling stock.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 28, 2012)

Linda T said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > If you are going to Wisconsin, consider this *Rail Museum*. It is worth the trip.
> ...


If this helps here are over 250 pictures I took there when we last visited. *LINK*

* *


----------



## Linda T (Apr 30, 2012)

MrFSS said:


> Linda T said:
> 
> 
> > MrFSS said:
> ...


I just heard back from them, and they have two Barney cars! I don't know whether we'll get up to it as it requires a bus trip. We may just take in the one at Wisconsin Dells, since they have eight Barney cars, and pretty much each one different!

A business car (1884)

2nd Class Coach (1906)

1st Class Coach (1888)

1st Class Coach (1907)

Baggage Car (1886)

Sleeper Car (1903)

Sleeper Car (1902)

Post Office Car (1906)

I'll see what my husband wants to do, but my guess is that going on up to Green Bay will be too out of the way for our plans. Thanks for the tip, and I'm not ruling it out yet.


----------

